# Royal Masonic School for Boys & Chapel [Very Pic Heavy]- Jan 2013



## MrDan (Jan 9, 2013)

Royal Masonic School for Boys
January 2013 - Visit with Explorer101 & Paul - [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=253614#post253614"]Explorer101's photos[/ame]

External











The windows in the main hall





The stage





America, Asia and Africa - 1954





Stamp Lover - June/July 1952





The Stamp Magazine, World Stamp Digest - October 1954





Johns Hopkins USA $1 stamp (1989?)





Key





Kodak slides





And some more... A woman sleeping??





The famous model school





Rows of chairs





I'm presuming this produced receipts





Some familiar names on the blackboard





Another familiar name





One staircase, one ladder and one spiral steps later





Another view from upstairs





And around the other side






The Chapel
We got in to the chapel and heard footsteps above us, I went up to investigate and found another 2 explorers from another site. Seemed like nice guys.
We heard a transit van pull up outside the front door and move some of the Harris rails - The 5 of us stood dead still for a few minutes 

A rear view of the chapel





The font





O ye children of men bless ye the Lord praise him and magnify him for ever





Te Deum





Shelves of hymns





Tarot reading anyone?





...in D minor





The cloth





Chapel staircase





The Altar





Overgrown





The Cross





Imagine them occupied?





Highway man










Can you read the words from there? 





From the front





And from behind


----------



## night crawler (Jan 9, 2013)

Love those flying buttresses and the chapel but don't leave us hanging what happened ?


----------



## smiler (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice one, Great Pics, I Enjoyed looking, Thanks.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 9, 2013)

very thorough! good stuff, lovely shots


----------



## MrDan (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry Night Crawler, what happened with what? The transit? They drove off completely oblivious to us all  
Thanks all, and to you Shot, massive compliment from you!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 9, 2013)

Such a great place aint it. If I ask 'did you see the space invaders machines and tunnels?' will you kick yourself and want to go back again?


----------



## MrDan (Jan 9, 2013)

Did not see the tunnels but it was starting to get dark when I left. Explorer101 stayed a bit longer and she said she found an old games console and pokemon cards, but I will be heading back with sweet pea anyway lol.  cheers OMJ, did you see your names are still on the black board? I was gonna send you the pic via pm but you've seen the report now


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeh I saw it  Steve2109 should have been above it too but you didnt get that in shot.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 9, 2013)

wait i just realised i never saw the space ivaders machines.... I WANT TO GO BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the only problem was there was a fair few builders lurking around  

L x


----------



## MrDan (Jan 10, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Yeh I saw it  Steve2109 should have been above it too but you didnt get that in shot.



I did in the basketball photo  plus I think I have a photo of just your names, if I find it I shall message it over to ya 





explorer101 said:


> wait i just realised i never saw the space ivaders machines.... I WANT TO GO BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the only problem was there was a fair few builders lurking around
> 
> L x


Post your pictures up on here


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 10, 2013)

i will do today  

UE-OMJ where is the space invaders machine.... or do i have to go sit on the naughty step with a dunces hat on?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 10, 2013)

The quailty of this site always amazes me,great photos.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 10, 2013)

*My Pictures (PIC HEAVY) *

Considering I had 500 odd photos I don't think I did to bad condensing them down to 33, couldn't get them any lower! I have also decided that i was going to make the pictures a bit smaller so they can fit happily in an already picture heavy thread.

Instead of giving you a history of the place that you have already read about I was going to tell you about the orbs found in my pictures and a lil information of them.*

His name is SIR DUSTY, he is a friendly fellow who enjoys making people sneeze. You can see where Sir Dusty has previously been by the thick layers of dusty in places. Occasionally you can spot him in some pictures. He died in the 1900s when he got too drunk one night and drowned in a pool of dust that he was playing in.

*None of this may be true, its just reflections heheheh 




Book of wonders by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Cushion by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Chapel by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Hello? by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Yay machinery! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Sexy bulb! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Spells? by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Hymns, Dodas and Wootsits by theexplorer101, on Flickr




I didn't do it! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Play! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Play! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Explorer Floppy Disc by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Sir Dusty the ghost by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Workbook by theexplorer101, on Flickr




The 'infamous' pic by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Gollywog  by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Stamp collecting! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




more 90s by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Stamp? by theexplorer101, on Flickr




The end of the world by theexplorer101, on Flickr




mini cars by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Desky by theexplorer101, on Flickr




I knew i shouldn't have ate those cookies! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Whiteboard by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Marshall Amp by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Games console? by theexplorer101, on Flickr




yearbook 1990 by theexplorer101, on Flickr




Pokemon! Gotta catch 'em all! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




yeeeeeeeeeeeha! by theexplorer101, on Flickr




reading time? by theexplorer101, on Flickr




???? by theexplorer101, on Flickr




ooooh by theexplorer101, on Flickr




I don't think this works anymore... by theexplorer101, on Flickr


----------



## MrDan (Jan 10, 2013)

You captured so much that I didn't see aha, nice one


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 10, 2013)

from the amp onwards that was just me and paul but was still a lot of fun


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great set of pictures guys, glad u went back to see it all, thanks for the pics of the names, glad they are still there !


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 10, 2013)

they bloody left me behind!!!! we need to go back when Im not working


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 11, 2013)

sweet pea said:


> they bloody left me behind!!!! we need to go back when Im not working



YOU WERE WORKING! WE HAVE NO TIME FOR PEOPLE WHO WORK!!!!!!!!!!

...........oh wait that don't make sense hahaha


----------



## colneywolf (Feb 28, 2013)

were is this place


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 28, 2013)

Great report both of you! Like the yeeha pic


----------



## Menzo1982 (Mar 1, 2013)

WOW WOW WOW being catholic this building is awesome


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 1, 2013)

nicely done lads always good to see how this place is doing, Top


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 2, 2013)

'Te Dium' (or tedium as I'd like to put it), has to be the best name for a hymn ever.


----------

